# My Schnoodle likes kibble topped with some canned



## Midnight (Jul 4, 2011)

So I have a question for those of you much more experienced in trying to keep your dog/s well fed and healthy than I am. My Midnight likes his kibble topped with canned food for variety sake and I'm wondering if using one brand of kibble and a totally different brand of canned is even a good idea. Or, would that be taste/fat overload for a Schnoodle??

For those of you who have mixed different brands of kibble and canned, what different brands/flavors have seemed to work best together??


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I really haven't notice much difference in digestion as far as different brands of canned vs. kibble, although if your dog is sensitive, you may want to stick with the same protein source for both kind. I rarely buy canned because it gets expensive, but Uno really liked whole earth farms, its grain free and reasonably priced. 
Whole Earth Farms Adult Canned Dog Food | PetFoodDirect


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

Tucker's canned and kibble are different brands, there is no problem. We used to switch canned brands constantly with no ill effects. Unless your dog has an allergy or something then there is no need to be super specific about the brands you use, they don't need to be the same.

Right now we feed Acana dry and Wellness stew wet foods. We were feeding the stews with Taste of the Wild before.


----------



## Midnight (Jul 4, 2011)

Unosmom said:


> I really haven't notice much difference in digestion as far as different brands of canned vs. kibble, although if your dog is sensitive, you may want to stick with the same protein source for both kind. I rarely buy canned because it gets expensive, but Uno really liked whole earth farms, its grain free and reasonably priced.
> Whole Earth Farms Adult Canned Dog Food | PetFoodDirect


Hey, this stuff sounds really good! I'm going to order some of this and give it a try.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

you can probably get some at local feed store if they carry premium brands, if you want to save on shipping costs.


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

My DDB also gets canned food (or some kind of topper) mixed in with his kibble. 

I feed Acana Grasslands but haven't used any of their canned food (do they make canned food?). 

He gets a variety of canned food brands.. but I do mostly stick with lamb based canned because that's what he likes, but I'll also get some canned fish varieties and occasionally canned tripe (it just smells so bad). 

I don't think there is anything wrong with mixing brands and varieties of canned food, as long as you don't over feed him the canned food since that can cause diarrhea.


----------



## Midnight (Jul 4, 2011)

Midnight said:


> Hey, this stuff sounds really good! I'm going to order some of this and give it a try.


I've checked out the "Whole Earth Farms" products but can't see where it is made. Is this food made in China or the USA?? So far it is looking mighty good though. I especially like the idea that I could have it delivered right to my door, oh yeah, I'm all over that one.


----------



## Javadoo (May 23, 2011)

My girls get a spoonful of wet food mixed in with their kibble.
I rotate foods, both kibble and canned and no, I don't use the same brand canned as kibble.
I like to feed a variety of proteins, in both kibble form and canned (Turkey, venison, bison, lamb, duck, salmon, beef, etc)

For canned I use: Fromm (both shredded and pate), EVO 95% meats, Wellness 95% meats & Weruva.
For kibble I feed: Fromm, Acana, Earthborn Holistics, NV Instinct


----------



## Midnight (Jul 4, 2011)

Javadoo said:


> My girls get a spoonful of wet food mixed in with their kibble.
> I rotate foods, both kibble and canned and no, I don't use the same brand canned as kibble.
> I like to feed a variety of proteins, in both kibble form and canned (Turkey, venison, bison, lamb, duck, salmon, beef, etc)
> 
> ...


Your girls look healthy and very happy. In fact the one on the left (with mouth slightly more open) seems to have broken into a full smile, SO CUTE!!! After having checked out many dog foods I recognize the ones you suggest as being top of the line GOOD foods. Thank you for the comments and suggestions.


----------



## Javadoo (May 23, 2011)

Midnight said:


> Your girls look healthy and very happy. In fact the one on the left (with mouth slightly more open) seems to have broken into a full smile, SO CUTE!!! After having checked out many dog foods I recognize the ones you suggest as being top of the line GOOD foods. Thank you for the comments and suggestions.


Thank you...that's my girl Java. She's usually much more serious in her pictures.
The girl on the right is Moka. She's the silly one. 

Java:



















Moka:


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

IMO, it makes absolutely no difference if the canned food is the same brand as the kibble. Most canned food is only made in a few different manufacturing plants; because it would be too costly for each company that makes kibble to also produce canned.

You'll be much further ahead cost-wise to add a little fresh food from your kitchen instead of canned dog food. Also, it will be fresher and better quality.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm a very strong believer that eating a variety of foods can help prevent a dog having "digestive upsets". I have mixed and matched pretty much everything short of the kitchen sink to feed my pups. Kibble with canned-with nothing the same, kibble with canned-same company, different flavors or same flavors, kibble with dinner "scraps", kibble with cooked meat/fats, kibble with broths. Of course, I also change the kibble too. Right now my dogs bounce between raw, premade raw, kibble, canned dogfood and canned fish (which is not reccommended 'cause it can cause digestive upsets)and have no problem"handling" any of it. Feed a variety of healthy foods that don't cause your pup "problems", don't worry about mixing and matching. Just make sure to feed only a small amount of very "rich" or "fatty" foods until your pup is accustomed to eating them.


----------

